# Ampeg vs Ashdown



## plyta (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not really sure if this thread suits this bass guitar discussion, but I thought I&#8217;ll get more response from Bass guys 

How would you compare Ashdown ABM 115 COMPACT and Ampeg Classic SVT-15E cabs? 

At least judging from prices on various e-shops they look as being in the same quality category. 

I&#8217;m asking because I can&#8217;t actually test them in the shop (they're not in stock) &#8211; I&#8217;d have to order and buy without even touching one.


----------



## Ruins (Feb 12, 2008)

hmmm i have tried ampeg clasic svt live on one of my gigs and i was very impressed with the sound
though when i tried ashdown i was blown away how much it sucked not for metal music at all.
maybe some jazz players and soft people will find them great and all but aggression and punch you can forget.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Sep 19, 2008)

Suppose it depends what music you play really. Shavo from system of a down used ashdown before they broke up so some metal players use them!


----------



## swayman (Sep 20, 2008)

plyta said:


> I'm not really sure if this thread suits this bass guitar discussion, but I thought Ill get more response from Bass guys
> 
> How would you compare Ashdown ABM 115 COMPACT and Ampeg Classic SVT-15E cabs?
> 
> ...



Ampeg, hands down, no question, all the way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 25, 2008)

They are basically the same, but I'm an Ampeg man, so that's where my vote is going. Just about every piece of Ashdown gear I've used has been a little disappointing, though the Entwhistle Sig was pretty awesome. I actually have found the mid-range to upper (minus the Mark King Sig.) Ashdown stuff to be just fine for metal. Check out James Lomenzo's tone.


----------

